# Joist Hanger question



## bmbcontracting (Jul 10, 2016)

I know Simpson Strong tie has their book of approved nails for their engineered connectors.

Here is my question. When fastening the hanger to the header/beam, you have to use 6-10d nails, commonly known has joist hanger nails because the have great shear strength since those few nails are essentially bearing all the weight sitting on the joist. 

However, the holes on the joist hanger which nails are toe nailed through the joist and into the header/beam see little to no shear tension. This is the area I want max pull out resistance.

Is it wrong to to use hex head construction screws?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes. Unless specified as acceptable by the Manufacturer. 
Check the product listing on their website.


----------



## bmbcontracting (Jul 10, 2016)

Well I know that, but I was looking for some actual data or anything because i can not find a single resource .

On paper, those toe nail holes in hangers don?t even have to be filled for the hanger to do it?s job.

Key word on paper.....see someone blowing that out of proportion real quick.


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

Simpson does make an approved screw. 

https://www.strongtie.com/strongdrive_exteriorwoodscrews/sd_screw/p/strong-drive-sd-connector-screw


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

The toe nail holes are for pull out not shear. 

I use a longer nail in the angled holes. 

Tom


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't see why the adequacy of nails would be a concern. These connections used to be made with only toe nails.

If you want the greatest withdrawal, you use clinchers, not screws.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

hdavis said:


> I don't see why the adequacy of nails would be a concern. These connections used to be made with only toe nails.
> 
> If you want the greatest withdrawal, you use clinchers, not screws.


Yep. I am always seeing 2x4 porch structures attached with two nails toenails into the fascia. Been there for 40 years or more.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes to all of the above, also if you follow the Simpson guidelines when using their connectors everything will be fine as long as your construction practices are up to snuff, they're not going to be selling a product that is going to fail under normal conditions.


----------



## cvtsf (Nov 5, 2016)

In fact most of the Simpson Hangers will work under extreme conditions, like hurricanes and earthquakes.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Which sku/model hanger are you talking about? The book is very thorough in providing info and options for Max strength.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

if you're that concerned about pull out... (insert joke) then use a cs strap over the top:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

If you had access to the other side you could throw a deck tension tie in there at a couple of spot.


----------

